# 1/18 OSWEGO coupe



## mojo mcvee (Jan 1, 2008)

has any one tried the mcallister 1/18th oswego modified couple body for the losi slider yet? if so what did you think of. it looks like it would be a fun class to run http://www.mcallisterracing.com/racing/page13.html

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

hey that is a cute body kinda looks like a legends car


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

its there one for a 18 MT?


----------



## slotracer (Jun 3, 2003)

Here's a better link. http://www.mcallisterracing.com/racing/page15.html
I love that coupe body. Do they have any for the mini-t?


OOPS, I forgot I was in an old thread.


----------

